# Why didn't v0.1.6 GraphicsCard tab display GPU Memory Clock? but GPU Sensors tab did.



## kingman (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## kingman (Feb 6, 2008)

It's IGP, NVIDIA GeForce 6100.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 6, 2008)

because igp runs at the memory frequency of the system. so i think the 333 mhz from the sensors tab are not correct unless you can confirm that your memory clocks is ddr-666 and that changes to the motherboard memory clock are reflected in the sensors


----------



## daehxxiD (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a similiar problem but not exactly the same:

On the first page it always shows my Default GPU and Memory clocks to be active; yet the GPU is actually running below those default clocks (Powerplay) or above (Overclocked with AMDGPUClocktool)... If I overclock with AtiTool the Clocks are displayed correctly but then Powerplay doesn't work anymore. 

With 0.1.6 on the Sensors tab it is actually displaying the right Frequencies. (e.g. 249/396 or 685/567)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 6, 2008)

the first page should show the 3d/performance clocks of the card and show the overclocked clocks (if overclocked). the sensors page shows the current realtime clocks.

is that the case with your setup? which amdgpuclocktool version are you using?


----------



## daehxxiD (Feb 6, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> the first page should show the 3d/performance clocks of the card and show the overclocked clocks (if overclocked). the sensors page shows the current realtime clocks.
> 
> is that the case with your setup? which amdgpuclocktool version are you using?



In this case I have it underclocked through Powerplay (249mhz core and 400mhz Memory) as AMDGPUClocktool v0.7 displays correctly. 











As far as I can see the first page displays my 3D/Performance Defalut clocks and then should display the actual (over or underclocked) clock; however it displays both times the default clock, even though it is underclocked through Powerplay... It doesn't change also if I overclock it with AMDGpuClocktool (v0.7) to 685mhz core and 570mhz memory.


----------



## kingman (Feb 7, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> because igp runs at the memory frequency of the system. so i think the 333 mhz from the sensors tab are not correct unless you can confirm that your memory clocks is ddr-666 and that changes to the motherboard memory clock are reflected in the sensors



    I can confirm that my memory clocks is ddr-667, The 333.3 mhz from the sensors tab are correct:


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2008)

try to change memory clock to 266 and see if gpuz reflects that


----------



## kingman (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, rather overclock than sub-clock, when I oc my memory clocks to 366 mhz:


Right you are! the sensors tab GPU Memory Clock still is 333.3 mhz, the sensors cannot reflects the motherboard memory clocks.
I hope next release to display the IGP's blanks below:


and the sensors tab can correctly reflects the motherboard memory clocks.


----------

